# Big Fish, Big Water and Small Boats (Rig Run)



## Sea Rover

fishboy, sniperpeeps, yellowrivermuder and I are putting together a small boat run to the rigs for October 25/26th.

For us with small boats and limited range I will be departing out out of Pensacola at noonish on the 25th and running at a slow cruise to the Ram Powell rig fishing anything worth while on the way out. About 2 miles off the rig I plan on trolling in and fishing the rig for the duration of the evening/night. After day break I will troll a few other near by spots then head in late morning on the 26th. Latest reports indicate the RP rig is producing nice fish. If we get out there and the bite is dead we will relocate to another rig to fish!

Here is what sniperpeeps is doing for you guys with bigger boats and more range:
So here is what I am thinking, I'm going to leave out probably mid morning from shoreline park in gulf breeze. Where exactly I head will depend on reports/imagery. I think that if we have a good crowd of boats we can cover more water spread out a little but we still have the safety net of VHF. I also have a Delormme in reach that connects to my iPhone. I can send texts with it so if anyone else has one that is a form of communication as well. By spreading out we cover more water and if someone finds a good line or good tuna bite we can relay it to everyone else. My personal plan will likely sen me towards Petronius for the afternoon and evening bite and slide over to the steppes to soak squid that night and then troll/deep drop the next day. That is all tentative based on conditions/reports. I would also like to remind everyone to have your HMS permits.

For my trip you need to plan on at least enough fuel for 200mi of running.


----------



## fishboy

Weather permitting its going to be a blast.


----------



## Fish N Tales

I'd love to do this!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

If you're scared, Sea Rover will hold your hand. LOL... This is going to be one of the best trips this forum will see. Hop on everyone, and get ready for the ride!!! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Sea Rover

Fish N Tales said:


> I'd love to do this!


I have local lodging available if you need to trailer your boat down and need a place to crash at night.


----------



## Realtor

I'll keep an eye on this thread.....


----------



## old school

*rigs*

Have a 26ft Glaicer Bay. Love to go.
Bill


----------



## Fish N Tales

Sea Rover said:


> I have local lodging available if you need to trailer your boat down and need a place to crash at night.


Sounds good!


----------



## bshep12

Thats sounds like fun for sure. we will go But we have to launch at DI is the a way to meet up alittle offshore. let us know


----------



## Mike W

old school said:


> Have a 26ft Glaicer Bay. Love to go.
> Bill


Perfect rig for running to the rigs! You guys are going to have a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Hmm, im possibly interested.


----------



## Dirty South

Is a 20' caravelle CC (deep V hull) with a single 150 Yamaha too small for a run this far?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Dirty South said:


> Is a 20' caravelle CC (deep V hull) with a single 150 Yamaha too small for a run this far?


You would need some extra fuel carrying capacity and balls of steel.


----------



## Dirty South

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You would need some extra fuel carrying capacity and balls of steel.


I have these. Will they work? JK. Wouldn't dare go out there by myself but I thought that maybe I could with such a big caravan and an extra 50-75 gal/fuel. My boat holds 85 gal and I get 2.5 to 3 mpg.


----------



## Sea Rover

I'm on a 22ft and fishboy is on a 23ft. We made the run several times in a 19ft Mako. 

With 85gal main you would need to carry an additional 15gals. That gives you a fair reserve for a storm or anything else. That is just 3 gas cans so not bad. I am carrying 7 cans.

Figure of 2mpg giving you some reserve capacity and 200mi of running. Need 100gals total.


----------



## Sea Rover

Alright who is up for leaving around midnight and running out so we are on spot for a little night fishing and dawn?


----------



## bshep12

now you are talking I am in:thumbup:


----------



## Sea Rover

Still departing from Orange Beach or since we will have more time to run we can depart from Pensacola?


This is going to be one epic fishing trip boys!


----------



## salt-life

If anyone has room for 2 extra, me and my buddy would love to go! We are both seniors in highschool and we've been dying to go on a bluewater trip! I've personally never caught a tuna and would love to catch one! We both are very experienced and know the ropes. Shoot me a pm if anyones interested. Thanks!


----------



## Fish N Tales

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/t-top-vs-power-line-188217/

This is the only thing I'm concerned with from keeping me out.....I pulled the boat to have a new top put on yesterday....They are 3 weeks out + 2 or 3 to do the job. Gonna be close!


----------



## Sea Rover

Goddamn they mining the ore to make the aluminum too? That a crazy long time to make a T-top


----------



## Dirty South

Sea Rover said:


> Goddamn they mining the ore to make the aluminum too? That a crazy long time to make a T-top


Ha! That was funny! That is a long time. If they're mining the ore, they're doing it with a shovel!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

BUMP TT!! To the TUNA!!! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Fish N Tales

Sea Rover said:


> Goddamn they mining the ore to make the aluminum too? That a crazy long time to make a T-top


Ha no he is backed up about 3 weeks right now, then 2 weeks to do the job. Getting a brand new powder coated t top, new outriggers installed, new 7 piece curtains, antennas, etc. 

I think it will be finished in time


----------



## Ocean Master

My neighbor just made a run to the rigs in his new 26' Sea Pro and 150 extra gallons. Twin 250 Yamaha's. I thought he was crazy but no problems.


----------



## coltongunner

I don't own a boat or live down there (yet) and I'm pumped just reading the thread!! Sounds like a helluva time and hope I can't be down for the next one!


----------



## Waste-N-Away

hmmm might be a little much for my 22 bayboat but if it is flat enough...........hmmmm

ive been out that far in it on the atlantic side (Islamorada) but the gulf chop is a whole different beast...

sounds like a helluva trip though, maybe i need to find another boat just incase


----------



## Mikvi

Might have just to come out to watch you guys. I can tow in anyone who gets in trouble. For me, it all depends on the weather, and I'll probably stay overnight.


----------



## bashepard

This sounds awesome! I'm going to start rounding up a crew to help on gas. Subscribed!


----------



## Aquahollic

I might be interested on my 22' Century. I have a single Yamaha 225 and 110 gallons of gas. I'm the small blue boat that you big boats see out at the Spur sometimes. The distance doesn't bother me if the seas are right.


John


----------



## Sea Rover

Waste-N-Way my boat doesn't have much higher freeboard than you. Mikvi your more than welcome to join us. A larger boat or two going with us is added welcom safety.

Me and yellowrivermudder are getting pumped up. I've got a full stand up harness and a ton of tackle. Plus new electronics coming.


----------



## floorman1

*Rigs*

Never been that far myself I'm in ill get a crew together and tag along too. Is the plan still to leave OB at 3:30


----------



## Sea Rover

We are looking more at a Midnight launch so we can get some dawn fishing in.


----------



## Sea Rover

Guys that are considering going what's your slow cruise speed?

I'm kinda slow at about 20kts


----------



## BILL MONEY

are you still thinking Boggy Point ??? and i think i may be able to twist my buddy's arm on the 18 McKee to make the run... we may be out there waiting on yall if we go though... He's been wanting to try out his "Green Stick" he rigged up... and don't think you can't get there in a smaller boat safely... Here is his boat at the RP taken by someone one on the Bluewater part...


----------



## Last Drop

*I'm in!*

I'm in weather permitting. My buddy and I have be talking about going on a rig trip for a while now. OB makes sense for the savings in petro. He'll be stoked to break in the New Daiwa Isla!:thumbup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Sea Rover, I'm more than pumped!! I've got the soy sauce, wasabi, and ginger ready!! We are gonna have one helluva trip! I'm gonna look into bean bag chairs! All are welcome on this trip! We want ya'll to catch some fish, and have the safety of surrounding boats to rely on! BIG FISH, BIG WATER and SMALL BOATS!!!! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Fish N Tales

Sea Rover said:


> Guys that are considering going what's your slow cruise speed?
> 
> I'm kinda slow at about 20kts


I'm about the same.

Sailfish 266 twin 150's


----------



## 85okhai

Wirelessly posted

Would love to make this run with you guys would be an epic trip


----------



## Sea Rover

I am putting on a larger prop so I may get a little more out of my little Suzuki DF70!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

*uh huh*



Sea Rover said:


> I am putting on a larger prop so I may get a little more out of my little Suzuki DF70!


Correction...I am putting on your larger prop, so you may get a little more out of your little Suzuki DF70. Would you like another beer sir? lol


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Sea Rover said:


> We are looking more at a Midnight launch so we can get some dawn fishing in.


For the lesser experienced navigators out there, why wouldn't you guys plan on leaving during the day? Especially for those who don't have radar?


----------



## floorman1

What speed do you guys cruise at night how is the visibility at that time of night


----------



## Sea Rover

Yellowrivermudder said:


> Correction...I am putting on your larger prop, so you may get a little more out of your little Suzuki DF70. Would you like another beer sir? lol


Gin and tonic don't drown it.


----------



## sweetnsalty

Aquahollic said:


> I might be interested on my 22' Century. I have a single Yamaha 225 and 110 gallons of gas. I'm the small blue boat that you big boats see out at the Spur sometimes. The distance doesn't bother me if the seas are right.
> 
> 
> John


This sounds pretty fun! I have a 22 ft Sailfish WAC 225 4 Stroke Yamaha and would def be interested.. Seas willing

-Chris


----------



## ollemar

aawwww... i wish you guys go on sunday (my only day off). So jealous for the guys who's going. I have 24' True world marine CC with 225 yamaha. 120 gal fuel. Is tuna going to be around during thanksgiving ? I fish out of panama city, but would definitely trailer over the for the event like that. It's my first post here but been following for long time. Maybe somebody be interested joining us one sunday. Never fished tuna from my boat, but been in couple tournaments, one of them was Oyster Bar blue marlin several years ago. Good luck for everybody and be safe out there.


----------



## DAWGONIT

ollemar said:


> aawwww... i wish you guys go on sunday (my only day off). So jealous for the guys who's going. I have 24' True world marine CC with 225 yamaha. 120 gal fuel. Is tuna going to be around during thanksgiving ? I fish out of panama city, but would definitely trailer over the for the event like that. It's my first post here but been following for long time. Maybe somebody be interested joining us one sunday. Never fished tuna from my boat, but been in couple tournaments, one of them was Oyster Bar blue marlin several years ago. Good luck for everybody and be safe out there.


Welcome Ollemar!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Sea Rover

A few of us are taking off from work for the trip, join us!!!


----------



## ollemar

believe me, i thought about taking off, but me and my wife own and operate little restaurant and closing for saturday night would piss off lots of great customers who travel long ways to enjoy our meals. I just can't do it. The fun part of owning the resaturant i guess. Any Sunday or Monday i would definitely join you guys. We will be off mid december trough mid january, but i have no idea how fishing is then. Right now i guess we just stick with our fishing off Panama City.


----------



## Sea Rover

What's your resturant?!


----------



## ollemar

Olle's Restaurant at compass lake, Alford off the 231. Look us up at google got website too.


----------



## grey ghost

Captain Woody Woods said:


> For the lesser experienced navigators out there, why wouldn't you guys plan on leaving during the day? Especially for those who don't have radar?


xx2 on that:thumbup: pending on seas for me, that means 1 foot or less lol


----------



## Sea Rover

So those considering going do you prefer a day run or night?


I'm for running at night.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Running at night in a small boat is dangerous with or without radar....radar is not going to pick up that massive log hanging out just below the surface and that is what will hurt you. 

I'll push a small boat to the limits for sure, but you won't catch me running very fast at night unless absolutely necessary.


That being said, I am in. I will probably leave around noon the day before to get the evening bite and post up either at ram if it looks good or chug over to the steppes for swords. All depends on the water really. Sounds like it will be fun!


----------



## tbaxl

Subscribing to the thread and probably going to join the conga line. Sniperpeeps we need to talk i would be up for a mid day run and the evening bite. I have been on and off on a trip this year, never done it in this boat but with others nearby it would be fun. I run a 28ft Pursuit with twin 225's gonna take an extra 55 gallons as the two strokes like to drink.


----------



## salt-life

Anybody have two slots open for my buddy and I???we are seniors in high school and have been dying to go on a rigs trip! We are experienced(worked on my uncles charter boat this summer so I know the ropes) and can throw in some gas money. Pm me if your interested in letting us join. Thanks


----------



## Gadan

This sounds like a great trip. 75 Mls in 4 hrs averaging 20MPH. I have 23' W 225 yami i don't know the fuel burn rate. 103 gal tank. With a few extra cans should be good. I will find a crew to tag along.


----------



## Fish N Tales

sniperpeeps said:


> Running at night in a small boat is dangerous with or without radar....radar is not going to pick up that massive log hanging out just below the surface and that is what will hurt you.
> 
> I'll push a small boat to the limits for sure, but you won't catch me running very fast at night unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> 
> That being said, I am in. I will probably leave around noon the day before to get the evening bite and post up either at ram if it looks good or chug over to the steppes for swords. All depends on the water really. Sounds like it will be fun!


Sniper I may team up with you and plan on setting up there before dark or around dark. I've made the run to the squiggles before on a full moon at night, but I don't like running fast in the dark either......PM me details


----------



## sniperpeeps

tbaxl said:


> Subscribing to the thread and probably going to join the conga line. Sniperpeeps we need to talk i would be up for a mid day run and the evening bite. I have been on and off on a trip this year, never done it in this boat but with others nearby it would be fun. I run a 28ft Pursuit with twin 225's gonna take an extra 55 gallons as the two strokes like to drink.


Stay in touch, depending on how good the imagery looks I may leave 8-9 am and head out to troll my way there. Knowing me though I won't hang around the rig for the night bite ill be soaking squids near the steppes and trolling my way east for the next day.


----------



## floorman1

*Range of other rigs*

How far away are the other rigs out that way?


----------



## Sea Rover

Well damn guys,

Overnight?


----------



## Fish N Tales

Sea Rover said:


> Well damn guys,
> 
> Overnight?


Hell yeah let's do it!


----------



## Sea Rover

At night do we want to raft up and drift together? 

Do you guys shut down your engines when your drifting?


----------



## tbaxl

Ok, I'm in and the raft up sounds good I imagine you would have boats coming and going through out the night, and yes I do shut them down, if I trust em 7 miles out I trust them 75 out. I guess i need to start scrounging up some gas money, and a captains/planing/safety meet sounds like a good idea.
Tim


----------



## Lil' Scout

I may be interested. Has anyone considered easing out around mid-day to catch the evening bite, overnighting and the morning bite?


----------



## tbaxl

Lil' Scout said:


> I may be interested. Has anyone considered easing out around mid-day to catch the evening bite, overnighting and the morning bite?


That will be my plan of action, a night run for me is a slow troll not a fast run. I plan to leave early and it looks like a few others are as well.


----------



## fishboy

Im all in for a daytime departure and then fishing through the evening and pulling baits on the way in the following morning. Just put fresh line on the big reels - Now I need to figure out if we want to swordfish at night or play with blackfin


----------



## polar21

What size boats are you guys running? I would like to do this, but we have a 21cc and not quite sure my balls are that big. We have a 100 gal tank so range isnt an issue. 

Also alot of this will depend on the wx. It could get down right miserable over nighting if a storm blows up. Does sea tow or boat us come out that far if you breakdown?


----------



## Sea Rover

No they don't, that's why we have eachother if someone needs a tow in. 

I'm on a 22ft cc and someone else here on a 18ft cc. We are running in a group for safety.


----------



## Scruggspc

Captain Woody Woods said:


> For the lesser experienced navigators out there, why wouldn't you guys plan on leaving during the day? Especially for those who don't have radar?


I was just reading all this and I was wondering the same thing. I've never seen 7 power poles rigt inline on that run before have you?


----------



## tbaxl

SeaRover since you started this may i suggest, if its possible on this forum, some sort of poll to gauge who wants to run out in daylight hours and who can only do a night time run. And again a captains meeting over a shrimp boil would be great. I only know you guys on the forum it would be good to put some faces with names.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

tbaxl said:


> SeaRover since you started this may i suggest, if its possible on this forum, some sort of poll to gauge who wants to run out in daylight hours and who can only do a night time run. And again a captains meeting over a shrimp boil would be great. I only know you guys on the forum it would be good to put some faces with names.


I think a good ole fashioned shrimp boil is in order to discuss some things, and to ensure boats are at least "paired up". I'd encourage everyone going to study up on techniques for our sought after species as well. When we get to the rigs, we don't want a boat (from us) to be haulin ass near schooling tuna and scare em down to 700'. That's just an example. 

Sea Rover, what do you think about having it at the Oar House? Juanas Pagodas? We can also do a poll here on the thread for individual boats. There is a significant difference between a day-time launch and a night time launch, and it my be difficult to adhere to the safety ideals if we can't at least do a half-and-half. This should be a stress-free trip. Just pick a launch time, and try to stick to it so others can count on you, and vice versa. This is going to be an awesome fishing experience, and I hope we can all come together, and bring up some bigens! 

TIGHT LINES!!!!! YRM


----------



## polar21

I would be down for doing this if the weather cooperates. It would probably be best to leave mid-day, catch the evening bite and then catch the morning bite.


----------



## Sea Rover

Scruggspc said:


> I was just reading all this and I was wondering the same thing. I've never seen 7 power poles rigt inline on that run before have you?


I never had, knock on wood, an encounter with a floating object.


----------



## Scruggspc

Sea Rover said:


> I never had, knock on wood, an encounter with a floating object.


It was a serious kind of joke. Last tournament we (woody and I) fished we ran that exact same heading y'all are talking about on a Friday night for the limited tourney. On the way home Saturday right east of mp 252 about 5 miles there were 7 power poles floating with about 40 yards between each of them. Luckily we encountered them during they daylight and not the night before on the way out at 30knots. Just food for thought when departing at night in a smaller vessel. Hope y'all all catch their ass.


----------



## polar21

^ wouldnt that take the shafts out of an inboard boat?


----------



## Scruggspc

polar21 said:


> ^ wouldnt that take the shafts out of an inboard boat?


I've never hit anything knock on wood, but i would imagine you would find yourself disabled at the least and hoping you had unsinkable boat.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yep I've seen to much big debris out there to run fast at night. Capsized boats, logs, deep freezers, fishing nets, etc.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Sea Rover said:


> At night do we want to raft up and drift together?
> 
> Do you guys shut down your engines when your drifting?


Rafting up is a bad idea in my opinion. I will be fishing through the night, well away from anyone else. We all have VHF if aproblem comes up.


----------



## Sea Rover

I am going to have to judge the weather and sea conditions. We will just have to arrange a few groups. Us really small boats (under 25ft) will need to stick closer together and will have a limited range. Several of us don't have radar as well. 

We really need to have a captain meeting to work out details.


----------



## Sea Rover

Who is in favor of a captain's meeting on the 29th?


----------



## Sea Rover

Reading back through this thread I think sniperpeeps and I should post up our plans and people can pick which of our plans fits their capibilities and desires best!

I plan on departing out out of Pensacola at noonish on the 25th and running at a slow cruise to the Ram Powell fishing anything worth while on the way out. About 2 miles off the rig I plan on trolling in and fishing the rig for the duration of the trip. After day break I will troll a few other near by spots then head in late morning on the 26th. During the night I just plan on fishing the rig lights and drifting while we catch some sleep. I have a limited fuel range and will not be able to venture as far as sniperpeeps. Plus I'm am itching for tuna!


----------



## BILL MONEY

Scruggspc said:


> It was a serious kind of joke. Last tournament we (woody and I) fished we ran that exact same heading y'all are talking about on a Friday night for the limited tourney. On the way home Saturday right east of mp 252 about 5 miles there were 7 power poles floating with about 40 yards between each of them. Luckily we encountered them during they daylight and not the night before on the way out at 30knots. Just food for thought when departing at night in a smaller vessel. Hope y'all all catch their ass.


the 18 ft boat in the picture at the ram powell has had the hull replaced by the factory after hitting what was believed to be a power pole floating inverted not horizontal on a "bad night" coming back in... He came down off a swell and hit the pole almost thru one of the guys on the boat out... cracked the hull and seperated the stringers from the hull... ran the boat on home then ran it for a few more months till all the damage was fully discovered... when the hull would flex under load it would allow water intrusion... at rest it looked like a scratch.. and radar would have never seen the object ...


----------



## tbaxl

Sea Rover said:


> Reading back through this thread I think sniperpeeps and I should post up our plans and people can pick which of our plans fits their capibilities and desires best!
> 
> I plan on departing out out of Pensacola at noonish on the 25th and running at a slow cruise to the Ram Powell fishing anything worth while on the way out. About 2 miles off the rig I plan on trolling in and fishing the rig for the duration of the trip. After day break I will troll a few other near by spots then head in late morning on the 26th. During the night I just plan on fishing the rig lights and drifting while we catch some sleep. I have a limited fuel range and will not be able to venture as far as sniperpeeps. Plus I'm am itching for tuna!


I'm with you Rover, this would be my first run out there so a nice lazy run in and out in daylight, with company is what i am looking for.


----------



## Aquahollic

How many of you will be looking for riders? If I decide to go I'll be looking for a full crew. I'm thinking about becoming a rider instead.


John


----------



## Sea Rover

Salt-life on here and his buddy have offshore expirence as charter deckhands and they are looking for a ride. Get together with them so you have a crew.


----------



## Sea Rover

Ok so I have one with tbaxl so far.


----------



## sniperpeeps

So here is what I am thinking, I'm going to leave out probably mid morning from shoreline park in gulf breeze. Where exactly I head will depend on reports/imagery. I think that if we have a good crowd of boats we can cover more water spread out a little but we still have the safety net of VHF. I also have a Delormme in reach that connects to my iPhone. I can send texts with it so if anyone else has one that is a form of communication as well. By spreading out we cover more water and if someone finds a good line or good tuna bite we can relay it to everyone else. My personal plan will likely sen me towards Petronius for the afternoon and evening bite and slide over to the steppes to soak squid that night and then troll/deep drop the next day. That is all tentative based on conditions/reports. I would also like to remind everyone to have your HMS permits.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

sniperpeeps said:


> So here is what I am thinking, I'm going to leave out probably mid morning from shoreline park in gulf breeze. Where exactly I head will depend on reports/imagery. I think that if we have a good crowd of boats we can cover more water spread out a little but we still have the safety net of VHF. I also have a Delormme in reach that connects to my iPhone. I can send texts with it so if anyone else has one that is a form of communication as well. By spreading out we cover more water and if someone finds a good line or good tuna bite we can relay it to everyone else. My personal plan will likely sen me towards Petronius for the afternoon and evening bite and slide over to the steppes to soak squid that night and then troll/deep drop the next day. That is all tentative based on conditions/reports. I would also like to remind everyone to have your HMS permits.


Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## JD7.62

sniperpeeps said:


> So here is what I am thinking, I'm going to leave out probably mid morning from shoreline park in gulf breeze. Where exactly I head will depend on reports/imagery. I think that if we have a good crowd of boats we can cover more water spread out a little but we still have the safety net of VHF. I also have a Delormme in reach that connects to my iPhone. I can send texts with it so if anyone else has one that is a form of communication as well. By spreading out we cover more water and if someone finds a good line or good tuna bite we can relay it to everyone else. My personal plan will likely sen me towards Petronius for the afternoon and evening bite and slide over to the steppes to soak squid that night and then troll/deep drop the next day. That is all tentative based on conditions/reports. I would also like to remind everyone to have your HMS permits.


Im ready.


----------



## salt-life

Sea Rover said:


> Salt-life on here and his buddy have offshore expirence as charter deckhands and they are looking for a ride. Get together with them so you have a crew.


Sniperpeeps has agreed to let me and my buddy ride along with him. I'll let you know if anything changes


----------



## Sea Rover

Good news. It's going to be tight ride with just YRM and I on my skiff.


----------



## Sea Rover

Sniperpeeps sounds like your going to have one hell of an adventure. Wish I had a larger range, or the 33ft Egg Harbor I've been looking at haha


----------



## cbarnes91

I'm interested. I'll be in a 26 century with twin 200s. I would be leaving out of Pensacola though.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

cbarnes91 said:


> I'm interested. I'll be in a 26 century with twin 200s. I would be leaving out of Pensacola though.


No problem! Several of us will be leaving out of pcola.


----------



## Sea Rover

Ok I edited the first post. Everyone will be departing out of Pensacola.


----------



## tbaxl

Sea Rover said:


> Ok I edited the first post. Everyone will be departing out of Pensacola.


Not me, i will be coming out of Orange Beach, as will some possible others.


----------



## Sea Rover

We can arrange to go out together, if it's just me leaving Pcola I will just run over to a OB and run out with you guys.


----------



## tbaxl

We can meet up just a few offshore and go on out together, it's not that far between the two.


----------



## Dwalker

Will anybody be leaving out of Mississippi to go on this trip by any chance


----------



## bshep12

We was leaving from D.I but I think they changed the departure time and we all have to work friday so we maybe out.


----------



## grey ghost

i almost got me a crew, now i need smooth seas!


----------



## Bro-ker

This sounds awesome. I scanned the posts but if still on for Oct 25/26 I would be down to go, especially with so many others going out there. I'm in a 24 Cape Horn with the big tanks.


----------



## Chapman5011

Sea Rover said:


> I never had, knock on wood, an encounter with a floating object.


There is all kinds of stuff floating around out there. All threw the ocean. I have never hit anything. 
I saw about 50 foot of damn near 2 inch thick rope floating once. That could really mess you up. I have seen several pallots floating around. 
Running at night is just running on luck. You don't know until you hit it. 

I run from the edge all the time after dark. And always hope I don't hit something. 







.


I have a seafox 237 cc with twin outboards and would be interested in making the run knowing how many other boats may take the run if Mother Nature is being nice. 


.


----------



## bshep12

We are going to leave Dauphin Island Friday at 6pm and head out to meet ya'll. If anyone wants to meet up and run with us give me a shout.


----------



## salt-life

Is this trip still happening?


----------



## Chapman5011

If the weather acts right, I'm sure people will go since its out there and planned.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Very, very intriguing.


----------



## Realtor

small window this week.....


----------



## aroundthehorn

Realtor said:


> small window this week.....


It was <coughcough> rough today. Nice and calm really early in the morning, then it picked up a lot.


----------



## tbaxl

I'm out, as much as i want to go just too many irons in the fire and all the fires have to be stoked next weekend. Yall have a good time and be safe.


----------



## Last Drop

So is there a head count?(or should I say boat count) We are locked and getting loaded. My buddy is renting a condo @ The Caribe in OB. What channel is everyone monitoring? Time on departure?


----------



## Sea Rover

I know as the original poster I shouldn't be but unforeseen job issues have caused me to on short notice to relocate to Fort Myers/Punta Rassa, FL. To far for me to run! Sorry guys hope you all have fun.


----------



## grey ghost

I am ready but waitng on flat seas report, aint looking good rite now??


----------



## fishboy

If seas stay iffy we will probably just drag baits around the edge/nipple... On stand by till Thursday


----------



## Last Drop

We are looking @ going out 3 am ish either Saturday or Sunday out of OB. Will post the plan Friday morning.


----------



## TightLines172

This sounds awesome as hell! I'm afraid it would be pushing my little 17 footer a bit far. I've only been about 20 miles out in my boat and only have a 36 gallon tank. Longest trip I've ever taken in my boat was from Navarre to destin to orange beach and back to Navarre but it was all inshore/near shore...would love to make a shorter day trip to the edge or something with a group one day though!


----------



## Wegl12

I may join in on this trip if the weather works out. Waiting until tomorrow to make a decision on going to the rigs or fishing a reef closer to shore. If I go to the rigs will be leaving Pensacola around noon on Friday for an overnight trip.


----------



## Xiphius

Saturday pm through Sunday may be doable.....hoping for the winds and seas to subside.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I'm going to pass for a better weather window. Out around the elbow/steppes yesterday lots of tuna around.


----------



## aroundthehorn

sniperpeeps said:


> I'm going to pass for a better weather window. Out around the elbow/steppes yesterday lots of tuna around.


Blackfin?


----------



## sniperpeeps

aroundthehorn said:


> Blackfin?


Blacks,yellows, skippys, and Bobo's all mixed together


----------



## catfever24

Anything biting around the edge? Headed out there tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Mike

i have sea anchor large enough to daisey chain all the boats to u can borrow it if you need it. fronts come up real quick. 3419718 call me


----------



## Mr. Mike

You guys please bear in mind, few of the boats will have enough fuel to give you a tow. Towing another boat especially in even small seas will suck fuel!!

In the event of trouble about the best you can hope for is for several boats to take turns towing for a few miles unitl your are in radio/tow boat range.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Not trying to crush anyone's plans but I fish from a small boat also, and have made the run to the floaters several times.

*But*

This isn't the weekend for it. Not being a dick,..Just don't want to see anyone in a bad situation. Too many good day's to take a chance on a bad one. But the forecast could always change.


----------



## Mr. Mike

a little bit of sea and a 14 knot headwind has knocked my economy down from 3mpg to .9mpg.


----------



## Wegl12

jlw1972 said:


> Not trying to crush anyone's plans but I fish from a small boat also, and have made the run to the floaters several times.
> 
> *But*
> 
> This isn't the weekend for it. Not being a dick,..Just don't want to see anyone in a bad situation. Too many good day's to take a chance on a bad one. But the forecast could always change.


Don't know about the others but I already decided to pass on this weekend. I may try to go next weekend, if anyone is interested. Just decided this weekend was too much of a chance for my first time to the rigs. I have been in seas of 6ft+ and it's something I would not want to chance when going to an area I don't know well. This weekend has turned into just cruising on the boat, having a few drinks with friends.


----------



## sniperpeeps

jlw1972 said:


> Not trying to crush anyone's plans but I fish from a small boat also, and have made the run to the floaters several times.
> 
> But
> 
> This isn't the weekend for it. Not being a dick,..Just don't want to see anyone in a bad situation. Too many good day's to take a chance on a bad one. But the forecast could always change.


Yep, rigs and fish aren't going anywhere they will be there during a good window. Nothing fun about spending the night 80 miles from port in a nasty sea state.


----------



## fishboy

Launching at 530am- anyone else going deep in the morning? What channel do you usually monitor, I mostly have the Sirius radio jamming and don't listen to the VHF much. We will be s/sw 35-50 miles on the 23 sea hunt


----------



## fishboy

Rigged baits last night, loaded the boat at a brisk 515am. Then pushed off the dock with a full tank, 160#s of ice! and more tackle than 4 guys should need for a trolling trip. 
And that's as far as we got, the hydraulic steering had blown a seal and we weren't able to turn the motor to port. 
Oh well- Waffle House and a day with the family instead. Better to have that kind of issue at the dock than near the spur.


----------



## Kim

I'm sorry to hear that you had a malfunction and had to cancel. I'm pretty sure that if you had gotten out around the edge at Marathon Jacket and worked East towards the Spur you would have found some fish. I see that you use the spring rigging on your Ballyhoo, I do too but I don't rig a whole bunch of them prior to use anymore. The reason for that is the exact same thing that happened to you.

I tried to freeze the rigged baits after I vacuum packed them and that it didn't really work out too well and I wasn't too sure what freezing the leaders would do to them. So now I Keep them all frozen except for the first batch of horse, medium and small baits that will be rigged. After that I thaw as I need them. Saves bait and money.


----------



## TunaTime4Ever

I know this is a late post, but let's do the group trip again???


----------



## Bengay

I would love to do a group trip.Never been there. Maybe a new thread ?
32 Tiara from Destin,could leave from OB


----------

